# تصميمات تصلح للحفر على الخشب



## khaled farag (31 مارس 2010)

لتحميل ملف الأرتكام


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> لتحميل ملف الأرتكام


تسلم ايدك اخي خالد يا ريت فيديو التعليم والشرح


----------



## khaled farag (31 مارس 2010)

*كل الشكر*



salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي خالد يا ريت فيديو التعليم والشرح


 

أخى صلاح كل الشكر على الإطراء 
زمن العمل فى قطعة كهذة يستغرق أيام فكيف لى بعمل فيديو .. أحتاج هارد جديد لا يقل عن 10 تيرا 
هههههههههه


----------



## ابو بحـر (31 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم يا خالد شي جميل 

مصر ام الدنيا​


----------



## khaled farag (31 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تسلم يا خالد شي جميل ​
> 
> مصر ام الدنيا​


 
أخى أبو بحر و عليك السلام
كل الشكر لك و التقدير


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

كيف حالك اخي خالد البارحة انا وضعت رد بدون ما احمل الملف الدي اس ال بالعمل و اليوم بعد ما حملت الملف طلع بده كلمة سر يا غالي =؟
تحياتي لك


----------



## khaled farag (1 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> كيف حالك اخي خالد البارحة انا وضعت رد بدون ما احمل الملف الدي اس ال بالعمل و اليوم بعد ما حملت الملف طلع بده كلمة سر يا غالي =؟
> تحياتي لك


 
وصلت يافندم ولا يهمك و أرجو المعذرة فالحماية مطلوبة فى بعض الأعمال لأسباب تجارية


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي اخي خالد مشي الحال و الحق معك الحرص واجب و لازم نحمي حالنا من المتطفلين يلي ما بيتعبوا حالهم و ينتظرون اي معلومة لينقلوها بإسمهم على غير منتديات ويستثمرونها و نحنا بنعمي عيوننا وراء شاشة الكومبيوتر
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## eng1_romy (2 أبريل 2010)

شغل رائع للغاية


----------



## khaled farag (2 أبريل 2010)

eng1_romy قال:


> شغل رائع للغاية


 

كل الشكر و التقدير لمرورك الكريم


----------



## khaled farag (2 أبريل 2010)

*شغل أويما*


----------



## salah_design (2 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


>


 ما شاء الله عليك عمل جميل اخي خالد
انتظرت توجيهاتك على مشاركاتي الثلاث
ارجو ان لا تنساني من شرح sweep spin 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## khaled farag (2 أبريل 2010)




----------



## khaled farag (2 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك عمل جميل اخي خالد
> انتظرت توجيهاتك على مشاركاتي الثلاث
> ارجو ان لا تنساني من شرح sweep spin
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


 
شكراً لك أخى صلاح
و سأقوم بالتعليق على الأعمال الخاصة بك


----------



## khaled farag (3 أبريل 2010)




----------



## salah_design (3 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> شكراً لك أخى صلاح
> و سأقوم بالتعليق على الأعمال الخاصة بك


تسلم ايدك 
وانتظر تعليقاتك بفارغ الصبر ولا تنسى انني مبتدأ 
هههههههههههههههه
استاذي مع التحية


----------



## khaled farag (10 أبريل 2010)




----------



## salah_design (10 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


>


ما شاء الله اخي خالد
استاذ


----------



## khaled farag (10 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله اخي خالد
> استاذ


 

شكراً أخى صلاح على مرورك الكريم
لا زلنا نتعلم


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

ارحب بأى أسئلة فى الارتكام


----------



## khaled farag (14 أبريل 2010)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
*وجزاكم الله كل الخير شكراً لمرورك الكريم*​


----------



## altaeb1 (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكي اخي الكريم 
بس الملف مضغوط وله رقم سري


----------



## tetto85 (15 يونيو 2010)

رائع يا اخى وبارك الله فيك عمل رائع ومميز
عندى سؤال من فضلك هل من الممكن الحصول على الرقم السرى للملف ام لا؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shenebs (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من العلم


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (15 يونيو 2010)

شغل تمام ربنا يقويقك


----------



## shenebs (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن لماذا يوجد للملف كلمة سر اهذا نوع من التصعيب على اخوانك ام ماذا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (16 يونيو 2010)

يا باشا تمام بس فين باسورد


----------



## khaled farag (19 يونيو 2010)

أعتذر لكل الاخوان الذين يسألون عن الباسورد فقد تم فقد الفولدر الخاص بالعمل ويحتوى على الباسورد و أعد بأعادة رفعة من جديد فى القريب ان شاء الله


----------



## shenebs (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد تعلم الارت كام فاذا كان لديك ملفات بى دى اف 
ترسلها لى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الصائغ (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور..


----------



## سعد المغربي (30 يوليو 2010)

والله يا اخي تصميمات روعه

لكن للاسف الباسووورد مو موجود

ولو تعطينا دروس للوصول الى التصميمات يكون افضل 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------

